# Haunted Hacienda 2008



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 18, 2008)

Replica Billy the Kid's Grave 
Faux Headstones 
Faux Moss 
Fog Machines 
Strobe Lights 
9 ft. Airblown Aminatronic, Musical, Lighted Cemetery Entrance 
12 Ft. long Airblown Animatronic, Lighted Carriage Hearse 
13 Ft. Airblown Inflatable, Animatronic, Lighted, Musical Haunted Arch House 
9 Ft. Airblown, Lighted Arch Entrance 
9 Ft. Airblown, Lighted Spooky Figures (Franky, Witch)
3 ft. Airblown Inflatable, Lighted Pumpkin 
3 ft. Lighted, Airblown Inflatable Spider 
8 ft. Lighted, Airblown Inflatable Graveyard 
Grave Screamers and Grave Evaders 
Lighted Lanterns 
Lighted Plastic Figurines 
Hanging (from a Noose on a Tree) Pat Garrett Skeleton Doll 
Spooky, Talking Pumpkin 
Carved Billy the Kid Pumpkin 
Spider Webs with Plastic Spiders
Halloween Luminarias 
Hanging Ghosts, Bats, Witches, Vampires 
Animatronic Hanging Moaning and Shaking/Singing Ghosts 
Animatronic Cawing Crows 
Thunder and Lightning Machine 
Strobe Lighted Pumpkins 
Spooky Yard Stakes Lining Driveway 
Spooky Porch Tunnel 
Decorated Tent with Goodies, Refreshments and Prizes
Black Roses
Lighted Talking Skull
Plastic Black Fencing
Plastic Realistic Bones 
5 Gallons of Candy, both Large and Small

This is our 2nd year in Production of this Event.
We are non commercial and totally home based.
Hopefully, one day, we might go commercial with this, but until then, we just hope to get more than 44 Trick or Treaters.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 18, 2008)

This is my Site for this Haunt: 
2nd Annual Haunted Hacienda - Message Board - Yuku
This has All of the Pertinent Information and Updates on Everything.
Check out my Yard Haunt at that Site!


----------

